# Inpatient Coders! Salary remote openings!



## jenanm (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi All Inpatient Coders. Are you tired working for a company that is just not a good fit? We have inpatient coding salary positions open for Full time and Part time remote Inpatient credentialed experienced coders. We are offering a $3,000 sign on bonus with amazing benefits, very competitive pay, continuing education (53 CUE's last year AAPC/AHIMA), credential reimbursement, accuracy bonuses, and more benefits. We are different than other companies in what we offer and how we operate. If this is something that interests you and are interested please contact me directly, my email is listed below.

Thanks,
Jenan


Jenan Custer CCS, CPC | Director of Coding Operations
AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer and Ambassador

jcuster@hccscoding.com


----------



## Elayaraja.Rajendiran (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,

I am intrested to do romote medical coding job. I have experience in HCC with ICD-10 CM and currently am doing IP-DRG coding.

Name: Elayaraja R
Certification: CPC-A
Exp: 3 Years
mail:elayaraja22@hotmail.com

Thanks & Regards,
Elayaraja


----------

